# Baltimore Maryland Cobalt Blue Soda



## new2bottles (Mar 3, 2021)

I just bought this Citro bottle.  Still looking for similar ginger ale bottle.  Hope to hear from you!


----------



## klaatu (Mar 4, 2021)

I love it. Unusual shape, slug plate embossing & great color.
Very nice purchase!


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Mar 4, 2021)

_I'm a Baltimore kid and I had to have the hat trick of these swell cobalts from the late teens. I saw the auction, why did you pay so much, its probably no more than $50 worth. Now the Perfection ginger ale is double that and hard to get. All three made by Maryland Glass Co._


----------



## J.R. Collector (Mar 4, 2021)

RARE Antique Cobalt Blue Perfection Ginger Ale Soda Bottle Baltimore MD VTG Odd  | eBay
					

<p>RARE Antique Cobalt Blue Perfection Ginger Ale Soda Bottle Baltimore MD. Bottle dates to the early 1900s and I haven’t been able to find another one like it. Was dug back in the 1970s. Has some scuffs & scratches and two nicks at the base. Still displays great and is a rare piece for your...



					www.ebay.com


----------



## new2bottles (Mar 4, 2021)

Bottle 2 Rocks said:


> _I'm a Baltimore kid and I had to have the hat trick of these swell cobalts from the late teens. I saw the auction, why did you pay so much, its probably no more than $50 worth. Now the Perfection ginger ale is double that and hard to get. All three made by Maryland Glass Co._


I know I paid a lot (not $150, but over $100), but it is mint.  I really wanted it.  I also don’t go to shows or flea markets.  I just don’t see them on eBay.  If you ever get the big one, you know who to call for an easy sale.

Maybe you’ve got other nice ones to sell right now









.  Here are some of my better ones


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 4, 2021)

SOME NICE LOOKING BOTTLES.


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Mar 5, 2021)

new2bottles said:


> I know I paid a lot (not $150, but over $100), but it is mint.  I really wanted it.  I also don’t go to shows or flea markets.  I just don’t see them on eBay.  If you ever get the big one, you know who to call for an easy sale.
> 
> Maybe you’ve got other nice ones to sell right nowView attachment 220397View attachment 220398View attachment 220399View attachment 220400View attachment 220401.  Here are some of my better ones


Nice chief bottles -2nd from right  and the green red race. Whats the emerald green 4th row (pic) 3rd from the right. Also been hard for me to get a nice Clear Rock from Peekskill but i have a good many that you have here save the Chiefs which is really not my thing.


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Mar 5, 2021)

Here are a few,  I keep most boxed up and switch them out occasionally as I have limited space for quality display. Sorry for the sideways don't hurt your neck its not worth it.


----------



## Nickneff (Mar 5, 2021)

Bottle 2 Rocks said:


> Here are a few,  I keep most boxed up and switch them out occasionally as I have limited space for quality display. Sorry for the sideways don't hurt your neck its not worth it.


I really like your colors that's how I base my collections I like colored collections those three Cobalt bottles are cool thanks for showing


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Mar 5, 2021)

Nickneff said:


> I really like your colors that's how I base my collections I like colored collections those three Cobalt bottles are cool thanks for showing


My old 1800's collections were always about color and I continued that into these sodas.
Some old photos of some of my stuff I sold 15 years ago. My tastes could not keep up with wallet so I went a different direction.


----------



## new2bottles (Mar 5, 2021)

Bottle 2 Rocks said:


> Nice chief bottles -2nd from right  and the green red race. Whats the emerald green 4th row (pic) 3rd from the right. Also been hard for me to get a nice Clear Rock from Peekskill but i have a good many that you have here save the Chiefs which is really not my thing.


----------



## new2bottles (Mar 5, 2021)

Bottle 2 Rocks said:


> Here are a few,  I keep most boxed up and switch them out occasionally as I have limited space for quality display. Sorry for the sideways don't hurt your neck its not worth it.


All nice.  Love seeing.  Thanks.  At this point, I’m especially interested in mint examples, upgrading.  They don’t have to be super rare, just perfect.  Anything?


----------



## Nickneff (Mar 5, 2021)

Bottle 2 Rocks said:


> My old 1800's collections were always about color and I continued that into these sodas.
> Some old photos of some of my stuff I sold 15 years ago. My tastes could not keep up with wallet so I went a different direction.


I agree I sold quite a collection myself. didn't want to but my Lady and my wallet would let me keep it


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Mar 5, 2021)

Nickneff said:


> I agree I sold quite a collection myself. didn't want to but my Lady and my wallet would let me keep it


My Lady gets in the dirt and digs with me whether it be bottles or rocks/minerals and she usually finds the best ones.


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Mar 5, 2021)

new2bottles said:


> All nice.  Love seeing.  Thanks.  At this point, I’m especially interested in mint examples, upgrading.  They don’t have to be super rare, just perfect.  Anything?


Not sure what u mean by mint because soda's were used /reused but all the power to ya if your waiting on factory mint bottles. A couple inconspicuous scratches or a flea bite here or there doesn't bother me if they look good in the window but I will accept some damage if they are rarer bottles. Some people lightly tumble decos but you can tell they were, once in hand. Inner tumbling a deco is all I would do if it were me and if the bottle was worth the effort. Some would say tumbling any deco soda is ridiculous but to each his own. Now on 1800's bottles there is a term called attic mint used by many collectors including myself of bottles with near mint characteristics and have never seen the ground. I probably have a few decos u would be interested in but if your stuck on flat out perfection we won't be dealing.


----------



## new2bottles (Mar 5, 2021)

Bottle 2 Rocks said:


> Not sure what u mean by mint because soda's were used /reused but all the power to ya if your waiting on factory mint bottles. A couple inconspicuous scratches or a flea bite here or there doesn't bother me if they look good in the window but I will accept some damage if they are rarer bottles. Some people lightly tumble decos but you can tell they were, once in hand. Inner tumbling a deco is all I would do if it were me and if the bottle was worth the effort. Some would say tumbling any deco soda is ridiculous but to each his own. Now on 1800's bottles there is a term called attic mint used by many collectors including myself of bottles with near mint characteristics and have never seen the ground. I probably have a few decos u would be interested in but if your stuck on flat out perfection we won't be dealing.


Didn’t mean to scare you!  My situation is that I’ve got so many, too many.  Just saying that if I’m going to buy more, they need to be better than what I already have.  I actually have dozens that I consider mint.  Anyway, the better they are, the more I’m likely to like them, buy them.  Start with your best.  Here are two rare Canadians I picked recently.  As far as I’m concerned, they are mint, though if I looked hard enough I could probably find something that wasn’t there the day they were made.  Again, I’m just at the point where, if I buy any more, they need to be special, to include like new condition.


----------



## new2bottles (Mar 5, 2021)

Bottle 2 Rocks said:


> Not sure what u mean by mint because soda's were used /reused but all the power to ya if your waiting on factory mint bottles. A couple inconspicuous scratches or a flea bite here or there doesn't bother me if they look good in the window but I will accept some damage if they are rarer bottles. Some people lightly tumble decos but you can tell they were, once in hand. Inner tumbling a deco is all I would do if it were me and if the bottle was worth the effort. Some would say tumbling any deco soda is ridiculous but to each his own. Now on 1800's bottles there is a term called attic mint used by many collectors including myself of bottles with near mint characteristics and have never seen the ground. I probably have a few decos u would be interested in but if your stuck on flat out perfection we won't be dealing.


I collect quarts, too.


----------



## new2bottles (Mar 5, 2021)

Bottle 2 Rocks said:


> Not sure what u mean by mint because soda's were used /reused but all the power to ya if your waiting on factory mint bottles. A couple inconspicuous scratches or a flea bite here or there doesn't bother me if they look good in the window but I will accept some damage if they are rarer bottles. Some people lightly tumble decos but you can tell they were, once in hand. Inner tumbling a deco is all I would do if it were me and if the bottle was worth the effort. Some would say tumbling any deco soda is ridiculous but to each his own. Now on 1800's bottles there is a term called attic mint used by many collectors including myself of bottles with near mint characteristics and have never seen the ground. I probably have a few decos u would be interested in but if your stuck on flat out perfection we won't be dealing.


Every one of these is all but like new.  They’re not all that rare, but that’s okay.  (That green Big Chief, bottom shelf, fifth bottle in, that is rare, and perfect.)


----------



## new2bottles (Mar 5, 2021)

Bottle 2 Rocks said:


> Not sure what u mean by mint because soda's were used /reused but all the power to ya if your waiting on factory mint bottles. A couple inconspicuous scratches or a flea bite here or there doesn't bother me if they look good in the window but I will accept some damage if they are rarer bottles. Some people lightly tumble decos but you can tell they were, once in hand. Inner tumbling a deco is all I would do if it were me and if the bottle was worth the effort. Some would say tumbling any deco soda is ridiculous but to each his own. Now on 1800's bottles there is a term called attic mint used by many collectors including myself of bottles with near mint characteristics and have never seen the ground. I probably have a few decos u would be interested in but if your stuck on flat out perfection we won't be dealing.


Here, the two on the ends are not mint, but very good, and rare enough to buy.  Two

 in the middle, mint.


----------



## new2bottles (Mar 5, 2021)

Bottle 2 Rocks said:


> Not sure what u mean by mint because soda's were used /reused but all the power to ya if your waiting on factory mint bottles. A couple inconspicuous scratches or a flea bite here or there doesn't bother me if they look good in the window but I will accept some damage if they are rarer bottles. Some people lightly tumble decos but you can tell they were, once in hand. Inner tumbling a deco is all I would do if it were me and if the bottle was worth the effort. Some would say tumbling any deco soda is ridiculous but to each his own. Now on 1800's bottles there is a term called attic mint used by many collectors including myself of bottles with near mint characteristics and have never seen the ground. I probably have a few decos u would be interested in but if your stuck on flat out perfection we won't be dealing.


A memorable buy from late last year.  



Dead mint.


----------



## new2bottles (Mar 5, 2021)

Bottle 2 Rocks said:


> Not sure what u mean by mint because soda's were used /reused but all the power to ya if your waiting on factory mint bottles. A couple inconspicuous scratches or a flea bite here or there doesn't bother me if they look good in the window but I will accept some damage if they are rarer bottles. Some people lightly tumble decos but you can tell they were, once in hand. Inner tumbling a deco is all I would do if it were me and if the bottle was worth the effort. Some would say tumbling any deco soda is ridiculous but to each his own. Now on 1800's bottles there is a term called attic mint used by many collectors including myself of bottles with near mint characteristics and have never seen the ground. I probably have a few decos u would be interested in but if your stuck on flat out perfection we won't be dealing.


Every one of these, not rare, but like new.


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Mar 5, 2021)

new2bottles said:


> Every one of these, not rare, but like new.View attachment 220515View attachment 220516View attachment 220517


The Bon Ton is missing its label


----------



## new2bottles (Mar 5, 2021)

Bottle 2 Rocks said:


> The Bon Ton is missing its label


Good to know.  Do you think you might have any bottles for me?


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Mar 6, 2021)

new2bottles said:


> Good to know.  Do you think you might have any bottles for me?


Yes I definitely do but I am not breaking up my collection. They all go or none go.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 6, 2021)

Bottle 2 Rocks said:


> Here are a few,  I keep most boxed up and switch them out occasionally as I have limited space for quality display. Sorry for the sideways don't hurt your neck its not worth it.


Maybe this helps.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 6, 2021)

I a


Bottle 2 Rocks said:


> Not sure what u mean by mint because soda's were used /reused but all the power to ya if your waiting on factory mint bottles. A couple inconspicuous scratches or a flea bite here or there doesn't bother me if they look good in the window but I will accept some damage if they are rarer bottles. Some people lightly tumble decos but you can tell they were, once in hand. Inner tumbling a deco is all I would do if it were me and if the bottle was worth the effort. Some would say tumbling any deco soda is ridiculous but to each his own. Now on 1800's bottles there is a term called attic mint used by many collectors including myself of bottles with near mint characteristics and have never seen the ground. I probably have a few decos u would be interested in but if your stuck on flat out perfection we won't be dealing.


I agree on the inside tumbling. That's where the haze is mostly.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 6, 2021)

Love th


new2bottles said:


> Here, the two on the ends are not mint, but very good, and rare enough to buy.  TwoView attachment 220511 in the middle, mint.


I love the green Bob's. Ironic right!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Mar 6, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Maybe this helps.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


But my window is really sideways why go and change it. I couldn't sell my bottles without first removing the glue from the bases.


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Mar 6, 2021)

Bottle 2 Rocks said:


> The Bon Ton is missing its label


Here is one with a label that sold a while back on ebay, not sure if this was the regular label or just a part time thing Bon Ton did but its pretty cool.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 6, 2021)

I want a zero gravity display. They can just float


Bottle 2 Rocks said:


> Here is one with a label that sold a while back on ebay, not sure if this was the regular label or just a part time thing Bon Ton did but its pretty cool.


Great graphics on that label. Not many remember Harold Teen, a discontinued American comic strip drawn by Carl Ed ran from 1919-1959. Other comics drawn by Carl Ed include Big Ben, Luke Mc Glook, The Bush league bearcat and The tener alley gang.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## new2bottles (Mar 6, 2021)

Bottle 2 Rocks said:


> Yes I definitely do but I am not breaking up my collection. They all go or none go.


How many are we talking about, first of all?


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Mar 7, 2021)

new2bottles said:


> How many are we talking about, first of all?


I have around 350 but I'm done with the selling talk-Thanks anyway.


----------



## new2bottles (Mar 7, 2021)

Bottle 2 Rocks said:


> I have around 350 but I'm done with the selling talk-Thanks anyway.


No worries.  You‘ve got some I don’t have but not enough to buy them all.  I would have been buying way too many I already have.  And then there is the issue of condition.  Maybe the ones I still need aren’t quite what I want.  Plus, I’m regularly finding them in this condition.  Here’s from just last night. This is a new bottle, is it not?


----------



## GRACE ABOUND (Mar 7, 2021)

A Beautiful Display Of Bottles And Settings It Appears To Me That The House Was Made To Display Your Bottles .A Great Job Of Decorations Thanks For The View . Grace Abounds.


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Mar 7, 2021)

new2bottles said:


> No worries.  You‘ve got some I don’t have but not enough to buy them all.  I would have been buying way too many I already have.  And then there is the issue of condition.  Maybe the ones I still need aren’t quite what I want.  Plus, I’m regularly finding them in this condition.  Here’s from just last night. This is a new bottle, is it not?View attachment 220674View attachment 220675


I have seen those for sale in 2 colors and though I like it I have passed on buying, maybe 12 years ago I might have bought. Attractive bottle just a bit out of bounds of what I collect. Sort of reminds me of a beer with the eagle motif.


----------



## Palani (Mar 10, 2021)

Thanks, guys for sharing I now have an appreciation for ACL soda bottles. Coming from Hawaii where Hutchison sodas, inks, and black class are popular.  There isn't a lot of color in our ACL sodas but there are a few collectors.


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Mar 10, 2021)

Sarasota941 said:


> RARE Antique Cobalt Blue Perfection Ginger Ale Soda Bottle Baltimore MD VTG Odd  | eBay
> 
> 
> <p>RARE Antique Cobalt Blue Perfection Ginger Ale Soda Bottle Baltimore MD. Bottle dates to the early 1900s and I haven’t been able to find another one like it. Was dug back in the 1970s. Has some scuffs & scratches and two nicks at the base. Still displays great and is a rare piece for your...
> ...


Wow,  did you see the final price on that one I can't believe it.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Mar 10, 2021)

Yes, it was twice what I thought and it wasn't mint.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 10, 2021)

Bottle 2 Rocks said:


> Wow,  did you see the final price on that one I can't believe it.


That's a little high even for a nice one like that. I guess whoever won it really wanted it.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## new2bottles (Mar 11, 2021)

Bottle 2 Rocks said:


> Wow,  did you see the final price on that one I can't believe it.


Good action, especially for a bottle with issues.  Would you like to revise your opinion that the one I bought is worth no more than $50?!


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 11, 2021)

Advertising the ebay Auction in here might of helped raise it's price. I was in a Beer can site & if anybody mentioned a on going ebay can auction you practically got lynched, blacklisted & banned.


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Mar 12, 2021)

new2bottles said:


> Good action, especially for a bottle with issues.  Would you like to revise your opinion that the one I bought is worth no more than $50?!View attachment 221004


Well since I have the same Citro bottle in very good condition you would think I should say yes but I have seen crazy auction endings for 35 years going way over market value. Heat of the moment bidding, schill bidders,  the market always comes back to reality. 
You have a good many bottles now you should publish a book, there hasn't been a decent publication on these fancy deco soda types since Brian Wade's book .....I believe 2003.


----------



## new2bottles (Mar 12, 2021)

Bottle 2 Rocks said:


> Well since I have the same Citro bottle in very good condition you would think I should say yes but I have seen crazy auction endings for 35 years going way over market value. Heat of the moment bidding, schill bidders,  the market always comes back to reality.
> You have a good many bottles now you should publish a book, there hasn't been a decent publication on these fancy deco soda types since Brian Wade's book .....I believe 2003.


Wish I had Brian Wade’s.  Been desperate to find.  Can’t.  Here are some more top shelves.


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Mar 12, 2021)

new2bottles said:


> Wish I had Brian Wade’s.  Been desperate to find.  Can’t.  Here are some more top shelves.View attachment 221022View attachment 221023


Where did you get the shelving and is that open space in between, be a good place for some advertising/go alongs or some mini's which I know there aren't many of those. I see inks fitting in there nicely in another set up.


----------



## new2bottles (Mar 12, 2021)

Bottle 2 Rocks said:


> Where did you get the shelving and is that open space in between, be a good place for some advertising/go alongs or some mini's which I know there aren't many of those. I see inks fitting in there nicely in another set up.


I had them made.  Yes, it‘s a place where you can put smaller items!


----------



## new2bottles (Mar 12, 2021)

Bottle 2 Rocks said:


> Where did you get the shelving and is that open space in between, be a good place for some advertising/go alongs or some mini's which I know there aren't many of those. I see inks fitting in there nicely in another set up.


I like these better.  Simpler, and bottles still trapped.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Mar 15, 2021)

Started digging about a year ago when the pandemic started my daughter was bored took her out looking for antlers can you find any remember when I was a Youngster digging in an old burn dump. Hundreds of bottles later I came across this whiskey jug cannot find anything out about the store. Was buried. 3 feet deep no cracks very good shape out of the hundreds of other ones that I found broke have more pictures I will share just found out how to post them


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 15, 2021)

Looks like you found some nice stuff, like the Jug, Hutch & Blobs. Possibly dating as far back as 1890's I'm Guessing. I'd keep digging for more. LEON.


----------

